# 1987 v-6 pick-up runs way too rich



## Rose Wright (Nov 17, 2009)

My truck has a newer ( 91 maxima) engine, the same block as stock but with TBI. I don't have the factory manual, so no way to interpret the computer codes. The Hayne's book is less than useless on this one. I just put a tune-up on it and it ran great for one day. Right now it runs so rich that it fouls plugs right away and kills the engine. The ECM shows a code of 1,2,3,4,5 in series, both red and green blinking at the same time. I've cleared the memory and tried again with the same result. What's up??


----------

